# Friday Pics



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Signs from Asia


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My new hunting rig. Feel like a kid in a candy store. Thanks Shaun!!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Sweet rig. !*

Very nice rig ! I want one


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My 1974 whaler. Its almost done!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

a few from a week ago


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

On the way home from Lonestar Rally long weekend.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

One of our most successful vendor show last week at the JV FFA Craft Show
Lunch at Fat Bao
Cannot see how hard it would be to park a little car


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

capt. david said:


> My 1974 whaler. Its almost done!


My 88 Mako is next  Dang, that looks great !!!!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

The wife and I have been cooking for our high school football game for the past five year. I am retiring and today is our last cook.
Firing up the cooker
Brisket on
It's cold tonite. Cover your baby
After 8 hours


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jtburf said:


> a few from a week ago


The pecos is a little low


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Pics from the stand near enchanted rock


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Another great morning in Utopia.









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Today's sunrise on Matagorda Peninsula.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

A cat I just finally got back from the taxidermist.

Chicken fried rib in had Monday evening at Hinze's. Amazing!


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephanie helping fill a feeder


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

jtburf said:


> a few from a week ago


That is one mean looking bug in that last pic.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Had a great opening weekend in East Texas. My son shot a nice one.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The girls left yesterday for their big ride to College Station to see Faith. Today, they are heading south to Rockport to spend two nights down there and beach comb, shop and do all the things women do when men are fishin'.

The video is my backup run for my license at the Texas Mile. We had a strong head wind the following morning, so it was a good thing I ran late on Friday. I always have a good time at that event.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

From the lease last weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kids at Disneyworld a few weeks back.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Last weekend*

Missed opening weekend in the deer blind to spent the weekend fishing the Louisiana marsh for redfish....overall, it was worth it! Didn't take many pictures but we caught some nice fish!


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Work Work Work!!!*

1. Cold Morning

2. Caption: "You think he caught us?"

3. Caption: "I could nail better than that!":texasflag


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

0.0 vs. 13.1, 26.2. or 70.3....


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

2cooler summitd's brook trout










And rainbow










My Ohio goal!!! He's 10 years old this year. It's his time!!










I won't pass this one up either...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

going to be worthless today.. getting off at 2:15 and heading to a buddies ranch for some deer-n-duckhunting and some beer/whiskey drinking!

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Cruise last week it was nice to get away even though weather while at sea was subpar it was still fun with our kiddos for their first trip, sorry the pic is rotating on me. Feel free to fix it


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

:brew2::brew2:


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

*Uno mas*

Cruise ship and da fam


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Only one at a time for some reason here's a decent buck looks to be better then last year all the deer left in search of water last year glad they're coming back


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Life is good!*

1. Opening weekend.
2. Mixed bag. Should have been a limit, but a great hunt.
3. Awesome bday gift!
4. Our lil man ready for the cooler weather.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Waterdawg19 said:


> 1. Opening weekend.
> 2. Mixed bag. Should have been a limit, but a great hunt.
> 3. Awesome bday gift!
> 4. Our lil man ready for the cooler weather.


how you like that otis leather strap?? i have had one for a couple years now and its still flawless!! ol John Todd is good people!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

First hunt, working the dekes, late start.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

New ranch additions.. Sally and Lulu are our first registered Texas Longhorns. They're becoming pets! The boys are already in love.

This is JW. My neighbor/friend and I purchased him last week for our F1 program/brahma heifers. I think he'll do a great job for us! Ex show bull.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Sunset from yesterday when I left work. Thought it was pretty cool, though I wish I would have waited until the sun went back behind the clouds.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife dolled up headed to a gala at the River Oaks Country Club...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

7:04 beer sale
Niece Halloween costume
Huntin truck I bought off 2cool

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> how you like that otis leather strap?? i have had one for a couple years now and its still flawless!! ol John Todd is good people!


Haven't stained it with blood yet, but definitely will soon. I've had my eye on one for a while.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's a few of South Texas finest. Baker


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ribeyes at the deer lease, gotta have them ranch style beans as a side dish in the brush!!

Lots of grass all over brush at the lease, one of the hunters dropped an 8pt. this AM, and I'm here @ work!! I'll get me one this Sunday!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Age and score this one








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> Age and score this one
> View attachment 887921
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 PRIME!!! and Medium Rare!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

It has been 3 years since I posted in here. Nice pics as always everyone. Been all over the globe the last 4 years. Good to see ole familiar faces still posting.

1. Disneyland Paris 2011
2. Disneyland Cal 2013
3. Germany 2012
4. Lohn Ranch with bro and kids
5. On the Ghost with bro and his boy this Summer.
6. Dubai Desert Safari 2013


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wife dolled up headed to a gala at the River Oaks Country Club...


Very beautiful wife there Blk Jck 224!!!
You not allowed to attend the River Oaks Country Club?
Well I thought about this song for you. HAHAHA!!! Enjoy!!
Have a great weekend!!





hwell:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Went to Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago to see Jimmy Buffett...these pics are from the pre-concert pool party at the Flamingo...GOOD TIMES!!! :cheers:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy News


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Been wondering where you had gone. Very nice pics.



General CoolBro said:


> It has been 3 years since I posted in here. Nice pics as always everyone. Been all over the globe the last 4 years. Good to see ole familiar faces still posting.
> 
> 1. Disneyland Paris 2011
> 2. Disneyland Cal 2013
> ...


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Copano Bay Bridge


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Buffett Fan said:


> Went to Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago to see Jimmy Buffett...these pics are from the pre-concert pool party at the Flamingo...GOOD TIMES!!! :cheers:


Not a Jimmy Buffet fan for political reasons, but, brother, I like your style


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Our fire pit got filled up...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Turkey Burgers with Roasted Poblano Homemade Pickle Relish n Crisp No Oil Baked Sweet Pappa Fries

Spring Best Feech Tacos - Mango Chipoltle Salsa G Mas No Mayo Slaw

Apple - Butternut Squash Bisque

Lobstah Bisque 

Cheeken Noodle Soupa

Klever getting ready for a night trip


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Ever wonder who does them?
















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

I really don't like scrolling over to the right to see your pictures. If it ain't seen with my up and down button it don't get seen. Maybe I'm doin it wrong? O well mini rant over. Great pictures!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

What the heck is THAT thing???


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

huntnetime said:


> What the heck is THAT thing???


FLYING CHUPACABRA!! :biggrin:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Took the pup fishing last weekend. Anytime we released a fish he would spend the next 10 minutes trying to sniff it out of the surf.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Opening Day Pig*

Long shot! Never had a chance...dirt nap! My 12 year old Tater!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

nsterns said:


> I really don't like scrolling over to the right to see your pictures. If it ain't seen with my up and down button it don't get seen. Maybe I'm doin it wrong? O well mini rant over. Great pictures!


Sorry about that, forgot to hit the enter key.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2nd Annual Offroad Toy Run, see Offroad Forum for more details
I rescued a puppy on 59 the other day, shes a great dog so far. 
Daughter, up front and center. Co Capt of her dance team
Son made his first belt test
The cool weather, finally enjoying my custom made fire pit from 2cooler Hog.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

huntnetime said:


> What the heck is THAT thing???


Wasp


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska(more pics) and cool cloud pic*

My wife took the cool pic of the clouds this week.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

My pond was a lil overfull from the recent rains. Only time I have ever seen a fire ant bridge.. Kinda cool, was about 15 ft. long, heading into the pond, I have no idea what they were after.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Ever wonder who does them?


LOL! When I was younger my cousins and I would do that all over the place in Utopia. Fences didn't matter much back then and people would talk about the weird stone markers that they found. 

If found out much later that the stacks of stones are called Cairns.

TH


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

A unique lil turd I got this am


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Life is good on the Bayou.....


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

finally got a yeti
crew at work
fresh flounder from the Bayou
We will be racing the Usmts Winter Nationals in Baytown next week, here`s a look under the hood


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got back from Hawaii...


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

A couple more


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*dove season*

My beautiful Baby girl and dog back during dove season.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> Life is good on the Bayou.....


Nice!!!....enjoy......:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ctcc said:


> Very beautiful wife there Blk Jck 224!!!
> You not allowed to attend the River Oaks Country Club?
> 
> Our CEO bought a 4K table for eight employees (all women) from the hostital to attend the event. I could live the rest of my life just fine without ever crossing the threshold of the ROCC. I was very content @ Buffalo Wild Wings with an ice cold Shiner Bock watching Baylor make the Sooners look stupid! :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

texasjellyfish said:


> finally got a yeti
> crew at work
> fresh flounder from the Bayou
> We will be racing the Usmts Winter Nationals in Baytown next week, here`s a look under the hood


Small block 400! Only a trained eye could tell. So its probably a 406 or bigger maybe 434


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Just some cook'n' and drink'n going on . . .*

1. Little Beer Shots
2. Little Beer Shots repeat
3. Sunday Football Enchiladas
4. Cook'n on the Jambo
5. National Chicken turn-in
6. Till next year in Meridian


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

yup its a 410



Hotrod said:


> Small block 400! Only a trained eye could tell. So its probably a 406 or bigger maybe 434


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

Duck hunting with the boys yesterday.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Behind Topwater Grill - sunset*

Another pic by my wife.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

bobbyoshay said:


> A unique lil turd I got this am


That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

jared07 said:


> View attachment 887153
> View attachment 887177
> View attachment 887193
> View attachment 887201
> ...


Cool pics, but they have me stumped.

What is this about? Taking a shirt and turning it into a plastic fan base? Just curious.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

A&M vs UTEP last weekend


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

scwine said:


> Cool pics, but they have me stumped.
> 
> What is this about? Taking a shirt and turning it into a plastic fan base? Just curious.


Looks like a prosthesis to me


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

7:00 am this morning
little management buck, 
shot it after only 10 minutes of walking the woods behind my house. got the shot at 15 feet in the creek bed with my Marlin .35 Remington, the bullet left a 5 inch wide exit wound


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

portalto said:


> A&M vs UTEP last weekend


lmao @ Annette, all butt shots!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

niece got married and went on honeymoon to cambodia for 2 weeks, pictures from Koh-kong Island.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice beach.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

nsterns said:


> I really don't like scrolling over to the right to see your pictures. If it ain't seen with my up and down button it don't get seen. Maybe I'm doin it wrong? O well mini rant over. Great pictures!


 I agree. When people don't use the "manage attachments" tab to post pics it messes up the entire page. I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from posting pics because I love to see them but it is frustrating.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Coming back through Madisonville Sat morning.


----------

